# Central Iowa smoker wood



## dmack (Jun 22, 2009)

Central Iowa Guys,
Having just picked up a used Horizon and ready to use it often, I am now in need of a good source of wood. With my gosm I could make a bag of chunks last a while. Any of the guys from Central Iowa have a good lead on some wood (mainly hickory) that you would share? I have firewood for my woodburning stove but not sure what kind it is. It also is too long for my firebox.

dmack


----------



## rickw (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't be shy about trying some oak too. I use it as my main wood and then use fruit wood, mainly cherry and mulberry, to add some sweetness to the smoke. The combo embarks a very nice smoke to the product.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 22, 2009)

Maple is plentiful round here to, get in touch with yer local tree cutter, make him a deal.

Also, run adds in yer paper askin fer apple, pear, an what not.


----------



## jdt (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been trying to talk Buzz(smokebuzz) into bringing me some hickory to Des Moines after the next time he goes and cuts, he has been to busy to cut lately but acted like it would not be a big deal, I don't want to store a whole truck load so if there are a few of us that would want some it may make it worth his time. Its pretty hard to find hickory around here, I know of a guy that will sell you a truckload of mixed hardwood for $100 delivered but I mainly just deal with that John's Tree service on the corner of Maury and east 30th street but if he has any hickory its usually gone in a minute, I get cherry and some apple from him from time to time $40 a rick or rack.


----------



## waterpro (Jun 23, 2009)

We had some storms in E. Iowa on Sat. I know where you can get Hickory over here if you want to travel.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a in for hickery, have a truck load or 2 setting right now, can get more and all the muhl berry in the world i would ever want. Give me time, i just bought a house and moveing and getting sttled in, i will get some more cut in the neer future.  PM me and we can  get into what i got now.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 23, 2009)

You can always buy it for like a buck a pound at the BBQ and Fireplace store on 86th Street.  They're in the same strip mall as Mickey's Irish Pub.  That's where I buy a lot of my stuff.


----------



## jdt (Jun 23, 2009)

I was thinking he wants sticks not chunk, I was talking about sticks at least LOL. Hawgeyes bbq in ankeny has all the chunk you could ever want but its $1.09-$1.59 a lb depending on what you want.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 23, 2009)

Give me some time to get settled in and rested up after this move. I got a truck load or 2 that i will bring to my place, you guys can come up and get some, you may have to split it though.  May be the FRiday before the 4th of July weekend .


----------



## jdt (Jun 23, 2009)

no hurry, we understand between the moving and the gathering last week you have been busy, its to friggin hot to go cut any wood anyway.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 24, 2009)

AMEN, BROTHER!


----------



## dmack (Jun 24, 2009)

You're right JDT I am looking for sticks. It is nice to have decent places to pick up chunk in an emergency. Not like a 12 or 14 hour smoke can sneak up on you or anything.

dmack


----------

